# Replace Collett in Skil router



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a Skil 1825 router that I bought used last fall. I have put it in my table, and went to use it today, and the ¼" adapter wouldn't go into the collett. I measured the collett, and it turns out to be 11mm. Now, I have a ½" collett, and I'm wondering if it's a big deal to replace the collett.

Can anyone suggest how to do this? I did an internet search but found nothing.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is the manual


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
IMHO: 
Router collets coming in 11 mm are not frequent.
(got doubt about it)
Measuring with a caliper is sometimes not to easy.
You could try get a close answer by inserting drill bits or known size stell rods.

Maybe you got a 12mm that's a metric.

Make some more measurings , then it will be easier to get the right solution.

with a 12mm metric is possible to modify it to make a 12.7 (1/2") .

Regards.
Gérard


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

*Problem solved!*

Thanks for the inspiration, guys! I took my expensive electronic measuring thingy out to the shed and remeasured. This time I got 11.7mm. So, I came back inside and had a look at the new collet. The collet nut was within .04mm of the old nut, but looking at the new collet I saw that the slits in the collet were very tight in the old collet, and very wide in the new one.

So, I went back to the shed with my trusty Swiss Army Knife, and used the Screwdriver tool to force the slits open. I was able to drop the adapter into the collet, and now I'll be on my way to using the table with the 'new' router.

Thanks again.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Roger!

So you measured 11.7 
-I guess it might have been a metric 12mm ?

Who will know as long it works.

If it keeps the bit a bit to thight ,some car-repair shop can provide some 600grid sand-paper.

Regards.

Gérard


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

ggom20 said:


> Hello Roger!
> 
> So you measured 11.7
> -I guess it might have been a metric 12mm ?
> ...


Um, no, it was a ½", 12.7mm collet that had been squeezed tight. I just had to loosen it up. :moil:


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

The Warthog said:


> Um, no, it was a ½", 12.7mm collet that had been squeezed tight. I just had to loosen it up. :moil:


Never even finger tighten any collet nut unless there is a tool bit in the the collet to resist closing the collet beyond it's design capacity. 

Although you have levered the collet segments open again and can inset bits or reducers, their is no guarantee that the collet is concentric any more. You may find that that bits have moderate runout and vibration, and cut slightly oversize. If so, the only solution is to replace the collet.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

malb said:


> Never even finger tighten any collet nut unless there is a tool bit in the the collet to resist closing the collet beyond it's design capacity.
> 
> Although you have levered the collet segments open again and can inset bits or reducers, their is no guarantee that the collet is concentric any more. You may find that that bits have moderate runout and vibration, and cut slightly oversize. If so, the only solution is to replace the collet.


Thanks for the warning. I will do that if I need to.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Roger, Skil items can be ordered from any Bosch Service Center. Glad you didn't need it this time but this is handy to know for future reference.


----------

